
Ask HN: What are some good learning resources for kids online? - shunixx
With many schools closing ( likely more on the way ) and many other places closing doors - I wanted to share some resources that can help those stuck with things to do with their kids during longer days indoors.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;shun1x&#x2F;happy-life-home<p>Please feel free to suggest any additional ones (Free and not free) that I can add and share.
======
thrivenow
Hi, great idea, this is a safe place for kids to explore and educate
themselves. We will have courses for kids in the next months.
[https://discovereel.com/](https://discovereel.com/)

